# Keeping snelled hook untangled



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I once tried the plastic gismos with the springs to keep my snelled hooks untangled, but I found that they put a lot of pressure on the loop of the snell. They also took a lot of effort to get off the hook holder gismo. Any suggestions?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Use the hook hole closest to the spring but still far enough away to keep the snell tight but with the lightest tension on it. To remove the snell, push on the spring hook to release the tension on the snell rather than pulling on the spring with the snell to compress it.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

Airborn tubes!!!!! Like the stuff you take with a cold they work great!


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Pool noodle


----------



## r1verr4t (Apr 25, 2015)

I just use wine corks.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I use the flap of a cardboard box. I cut multiple slits about a half inch apart across one end with a razor knife, put the line of a snell into a slit, pull it so the knot snugs up to the slit, then stick the hook into the cardboard. 

It don't look pretty, but it's effective.


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Never tried it but maybe a piece of small tubing like fish tank air hose over the part that holds the loop. This should at least spread out the pressure applied to the loop. Just a thought.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I just keep them in the packages unless you are talking about leaders you are tying yourself. If careful, you can get just one at a time out when needed. I've got a bag with probably 50 packs of various snelled hooks and they are all nice and tidy in their original packages.

Little pieces or strips of foam can be handy to sink a bunch of hooks into. Gives you a nice tidy little row of jigs/hooks whatever. 
I stole the idea from this jig company:


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

nixmkt said:


> Use the hook hole closest to the spring but still far enough away to keep the snell tight but with the lightest tension on it. To remove the snell, push on the spring hook to release the tension on the snell rather than pulling on the spring with the snell to compress it.


Like he said about the closer hook hole and pushing the spring... been using these things for 50 years, they're cheap and work pretty well when you do that, I have a couple of them loaded w/different size and style of hooks ... and I too keep several corks in my box, they work well for snells, jigs and I also use them to keep the hooks on a perch rig from flying around on the pole and getting tangled when we're moving from spot to spot  or an Erie Dearie so you don't catch your partner when it's bouncing around


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I keep the new snells in the package and just slit the plastic at the bottom. You can then pull out a new hook without tangles.


----------

